# Which Shrimp to Buy (2 weeks poll)



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

So Im having hard time which shrimp to buy so im hoping that you guys can help me out 

Bee shrimp










Black Sakura









Tiger Shrimp


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

What kind/color of substrate are you going to use?


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have akadama ibaraki hard soil.
I already have CBS and RCS but i still have CBS as another shrimp to buy choice xD


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, I looked that up and it's a brownish color. I would eliminate the tiger shrimp then. They have some brownish color, so they blend in a bit and likely wouldn't show off their colors as well as on different substrates.

I'd probably go with the black sakuras


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

The breeder's tiger shrimp is more of the bluish hue variant than the brownish ones.

His tiger shrimp gives birth to normal tiger to blue tiger.
And his blue tiger gives birth to blue tiger and normal tiger and some blueberry tiger


----------

